# awesome site



## shamoo (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi all,Maybe some of you guy's heard of this site but here it is http://downloads.guru3d.com/

if the link doesn't connect just type it as is in your location bar,lot's of apps and other system tools

Enjoy


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks shamoo...:up:


----------



## shamoo (Apr 13, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Thanks shamoo...:up:


your welcome,hope there is someting for all to use


----------



## Cyber Sp4ce (Jun 4, 2005)

cool site, thanks


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool.

Alan


----------



## cwhaynes44 (Jul 21, 2004)

It may be a great site but I cannot read all of the security code so cannot register. Whats the secret to this problem?


----------



## cwhaynes44 (Jul 21, 2004)

Nevermind, I just Reentered the site about 3 times until I could read the Security code. Site is great!!!


----------



## mozak (Feb 21, 2005)

thanx .


----------



## sy2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here is an excellent "reference" site to put in Favorites or in taskbar.

Check out this site: http://www.webstrider.com/


----------



## Cerviperus (Nov 17, 2004)

Cool stuff. :up: Might have to try some of the video tweaks on my Radeon at home!


----------



## DrunkenTechy (Jun 30, 2005)

ah! thanks for that, should come in useful, much appreciated, friend.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up:


----------



## guitar_scale (Jan 20, 2005)

ur good...
hope to help you soon in some ways, thanks a lot!


----------

